# Bee



## Rui_Santos (Nov 8, 2018)

*Manual Focus Stacked Image*




*Bee* by *Rui Oliveira Santos*, no Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 8, 2018)

Excellent macro.......


----------



## tirediron (Nov 8, 2018)

Nicely done.  A tutorial on your technique might be something beneficial to a number of our members if you're of a mind.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 8, 2018)

A fantastic image, and beautifully taken.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 8, 2018)

I agree with Dave, BEEutiful image.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Nov 8, 2018)

Incredible shot.

Mike


----------



## D7K (Nov 9, 2018)

That's terrifying! Great shot, but terrifying!


----------



## davholla (Nov 9, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done.  A tutorial on your technique might be something beneficial to a number of our members if you're of a mind.


I agree, was it alive or dead?


----------

